# patricia froglet with leg issues



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

These arrived in the mail today, and while one froglet is fine, the other has a severe leg issue I have not seen before

















Notice how the back feet are folded up against/over the hind leg? This is permanent, and does not return to normal while walking, climbing etc. This animal has a real issue getting around in the leaf litter and I feel really bad for it. The other froglet arrived fine, albeit a bit thinner than I was expecting from this vender
Any thoughts?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Any thoughts?


I just want to offer my condolences to you. I know how tough it is to watch one of our frogs suffer and can not imagine how it would feel to receive a frog in that condition. I am interested in hearing what the seller has to say about this. Were the frogs well packaged?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh that really sucks! Poor little guy! Max just walked over and saw me looking at the picture. You guys know how old he is. Within 2 seconds he said "Uhh, what's wrong with the legs?!" He saw it in 2 seconds! I don't see how any reputable frogger could miss that. I have to say I would be pissed off. I would demand money back plus shipping or replacement with shipping paid for by the seller.
Update. My wife could see something is wrong with the feet from 10 feet away. There is just no excuse.
So you saw the packaging. Is there any way that both legs could have been broken during shipping or is it an obvious defect?

I hate when I have to do this to a frog, but I'd say you'll probably have to put him down.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, very well packaged, and the seller( who is a very well respected sponsor here) and I have been in contact. All will be resolved no question, but we are both baffled as to the root of the issue as neither of us have seen this before


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

There's no way it's a shipping injury. They were very well packaged. Looks like a birth defect and whoever was working just scooped it up out of the grow out tub and didn't notice. I guess it may be possible the frog was injured during capture for shipping. The sponsor has been extremely professional about this issue and I will be getting a new one shipped on Monday. 

The biggest issue to us both is determining the root of the issue.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I had a pair of Solarte froglets that did great up until around 4 or 5 months and then developed a weird problem with the rear legs. They didn't fold right anymore and they sat and walked funny. It wasn't the same as what's going on with yours though. Wish I would have taken some pics now.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to hear that they are taking care of the issue. I guess everyone is entitled to the occasional mistake. It's what they do about a mistake that matters.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes they are being extremely professional. This is the first purchase I've made from this company, and despite this issue I wouldn't hesitate to do business again. Very professional.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It is unlikely to have been from trauma given that it is on both hind legs and exactly the same on both. I would guess that it is just a developmental aberration (whether genetic or not is pure conjecture). It could have been just as easily due to something not going right during metamorphosis. 

Ed


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretty much what I was thinking. Thanks Ed. I think it's weird especially since I've never seen anything like it before. I'm waiting a few more days to be ABSOLUTELY SURE it's not an injury....but then it's orajel time


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

A few years ago I picked up 3 Patricia tads. 1 of them morphed out with a back leg issue. I knew something was wrong with it as soon as soon as the back legs were visible. Not as bad as yours looked. He was able to move around ok. It couldn't go backwards though. I kept it by itself in a 10 gallon tank. It ate everytime I fed it but never grew, and lasted about 7 months 

There's a pic in this thread

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...81-newly-morphed-patricia-back-leg-issue.html


----------

